# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  What can Students do to get 3D Printers in their schools

## KrypTONight

My son really wants a 3D printer in his school.  He's used mine and he thinks that the technology is something that would be great for his fellow students.  He wanted me to post here and ask what the best way is to go about convincing the school to get a 3D printer.  Has anyone convinced their schools?  He was thinking about doing a KS campaign to raise funds but I imagine that would need school approval.

----------


## 3dfilemarket

If the school would not fund it through the governing body, then maybe approach local manufacturing businesses that want to make links with schools. If the business was to donate the funds to a school I am sure they would find themselves in the local media that would then help their own company with exposure. There are certain smaller printer companies that are selling them relatively cheaply. Maybe a fundraiser at the school fair??? Schools should see it the the future and put their hand on their pocket and fund them.

----------


## FrankKardos

It would definitely be great if every school had a 3D printer. This is a long-standing modern technology. In the article, I read that they use various gadgets and training programs.

----------


## HollyCREATE

The CREATE Education Project, a collaborative platform that provides FREE resources and support to help educators introduce and embed 3D Printing technology in the classroom, offers a FREE 1 month 3D Printer Loan Scheme.FREEloanscheme.jpg

----------

